# Parker FP restoration



## simomatra (Nov 22, 2011)

Just starting to get back into the shed after my cataract operations, still not quite there but there is no rush

I have started dabling into repairing old pens. This is my completed second one, both were cleaned and new sac fitted. I also show my new tools to do this work.

The work was for a friend who received his pen for his 21st and is now 78 years young, this is the one he bought for his wife. I forgot to take pictures of the first one its colour was black and also stil had its original box

Both very happy with the results.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice Sam.  There is nothing like making an old beauty usable again.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice Sam. These were one of my favorite pens. Still are actually. Cool tools too!


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 30, 2011)

Where did you get those pliers? 

Nice work, by the way.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe that they are American made by KD tools, which specialize in automotive tools. They are for pulling spark plugs from an engine.  I have a pair similar to those that I used as an auto mechanic.  The rubberized tips allow for a good grip without damaging anything.


----------

